# HELP! I can not get my GCC Jaguar Cutter to talk with my Smartcut Pro2 Software???



## sparkly007 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been trying for two days to get my GCC Jaguar IV to print. I can do a test print ok. But when I try to print from Smart Cut Pro2 Sofware it doesn't. I have checked all the settings and everything seems to be the same as the book. BUT I am obviously missing something! Has anyone had this problem before??? I would so like to get this resolved so I can actually start using this system. Its suppose to be easy to use but not for me! I am pulling my hair out! I cant cut any stencils at all!


----------



## sparkly007 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sadly I tried everything. And nothing works. What a shame nearly $9000 spent and I can't do a thing.  

Very disappointing since I tried to do my research before spending so much. I even read heaps of threads through this forum. And everything I read on what I bought was positive.

If I would have known it was going to be so much trouble I would have stuck to doing transfers by hand. Tomorrow will be the third day wasted. I feel so ripped off.


----------



## howie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

Are you using Windows XP? or Vista?. We also have the Jaguar and it would not work on either the 32 or the 64 bit version of Windows Vista.


----------



## sparkly007 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have Vista. DAS told me it should work with Vista but unfortnately its the wekend there and I can not contact them. I am desperate as its now actually 4 days! So disappointed. What did you do? I have got a brand new laptop...don't tell me that is totally useless too!
I think I WILL go and cry!


----------



## sparkly007 (Sep 27, 2009)

_Thank you to all who replied to this post. I have to say that my problems have finally been resolved! Thank you to Digital Art Solutions! In particular to Roland Lopez who was able to assist via Remote Dial in. What a fantastic relief to have someone fix it for you even though they are in another country! Well done guys! _


----------



## RicoBlaQ (Dec 6, 2011)

*do u still have SmartCut Pro 2.0 disc? im in desperate need of re-installing it! i have a 10,000 jaguar cutter and i cant seem to find my smartcut disc! im feeling hopeless with my business!*


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rico, unfortunately the forum forbids the sharing of disks, images.....etc. Also you would need the serial number from that disc and that is a gross violation go DAS EULA

Not sure the moderator of the forum could ban one for this....but why take a chance


----------

